# Mom Got A New Camera So......



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I will be the first to test it out lol. Here are some of my 29g tank residents:


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

How'd you train that cray to pose for you like that, Whats the secret? :smile:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Feed it a shrimp pellet every day and tell him he is very handsome and he becomes a ham for the camera.


----------

